# Can rats have spicy curry?



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Really hot stuff?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

No, rats can't handle hot spices it upsets their tummies.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Not a good idea. Really hot curries cause havoc with us and our digestion. Let alone a rats. It would make them very uncomfortable as it would probably burn their mouth and give the the runs.

They also shouldn't be given fizzy juice as they can't burp and causes discomfort.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

It went in the bin you'll be pleased to know.I did give them the bit of naan bread that was left over as that was plain.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Pleased to hear 

You can give the leftovers occasionally. My lot sometimes get the crust from a pizza, the odd chip or a bit of burger but i always wash it first to rid of any sauce etc. Mine love bones, which they can eat cooked.

If something makes us uncomfortable such as really spicy or sour it will probably have the same effect on the rats


----------

